# Swedish Weave blanket



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

I know this is not knitting or crochet but some others have shared so thought I would too. This has been a big project for me. Started in the fall before heading south for the winter then finished when I returned. Size is 92'x92' I plan to make pillows to go with it but getting back to knitting for a bit.

Three walls in the bedroom are blue and the curtains are green with white sheers. I had planned to use it only on the bottom of the bed but see that it is the same size as the white coverlet on the bed now. May decide to use it as such.


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

Stunning! You have the patience of a saint!


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Wow, that is beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sulabhasabnis1953 (Nov 21, 2012)

Its very beautiful


----------



## tricia488 (Jul 26, 2011)

Gorgeous, what an heirloom! That must have taken forever to finish but certainly worth the effort.


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow, it is beautiful


----------



## guen12 (Jul 28, 2011)

That piece is unreal! I mean that as a compliment. I have done some of this but nothing to that level. Where do you get your patterns. I have found the selection to be very limited. I thought I would get bored with it but it isn't that bad. Most crafts get tiresome sometimes. I have to take a break from knitting as well.


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

guen12 said:


> That piece is unreal! I mean that as a compliment. I have done some of this but nothing to that level. Where do you get your patterns. I have found the selection to be very limited. I thought I would get bored with it but it isn't that bad. Most crafts get tiresome sometimes. I have to take a break from knitting as well.


This is a combo of two patterns from a book at the library. Sorry for the life of me I cannot remember the name. Mostly I use Avery Hill patterns but there are several books out there. You can check Monks Cloth and More or Christine's swedish weaving sites.


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

I agree very beautiful and the patience of a Saint


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

It is beautiful.


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

That is a piece of art...so so so beautiful, heirloom for sure. Beautifully done, perfect even. Congratulations.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Just incredible! Fantastic work!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Beautiful! What is the technique-- cross stitch? Needle point?


----------



## Thatbella (Jan 9, 2013)

This is an impressive piece of work.

This type of work may be an outlet for someone who may not have the ability to knit as much as they used to - due to problems with their hands.

The colours go very well together. This would look good as a wall hanging as well, a definite feature.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Thank you for sharing -- I enjoy seeing major accomplishments like this -- they are something I wouldn't normally get a chance to see. Well done.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

I love your Swedish weaving blanket. You did a wonderful job.
I would love to know the name of the pattern you used.

Did you sew two pieces of Monk's cloth together to get your width? I don't see a seam...you did a wonderful job.

I have made about five Swedish weaving afghans. It is so relaxing!

Here is the link to the last one that I made for a twin bed.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-67211-1.html


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

Neeterbug said:


> I love your Swedish weaving blanket. You did a wonderful job.
> I would love to know the name of the pattern you used.
> 
> Did you sew two pieces of Monk's cloth together to get your width? I don't see a seam...you did a wonderful job.
> ...


I remember seeing this when you posted it. I love the colours! A wonderful job! I spread my pattern sections out a bit as I knew it would take forever otherwise. I do wish I had tightened it up at least a couple of rows but what the heck, it worked out well at the ends as it is.

No, I bought a blanket at an outlet store. They came in white, baby blue and pink and green. This was the queen size at 92'x92'. I washed it and there was not shrinkage either! Bonus! Since all the edges were finished I just left them like that, tucked the yarn in at the seam and did a zigzag to hold them. I bought another twin to make the pillows.


----------



## atvoytas (Jan 27, 2011)

This is fantastic!


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Love it , would have pride of place in my bedroom.


----------



## EllenCrafts (Apr 17, 2012)

Beautiful! Interesting technique


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Fantastic really beautiful work.


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

WOW : )


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

That is stunning!


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Stunning! Beautiful designs. Outstanding work!! Thanks for sharing your photos!


----------



## HollyK (May 23, 2012)

What did you use for the cloth. Or did you seam monks cloth together?


----------



## HollyK (May 23, 2012)

What did you use for the cloth. Or did you seam monks cloth together?


----------



## HollyK (May 23, 2012)

Sorry for double post. My phone has a mind of its own at times


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

That blanket is just amazing! I love your color choices, so well balanced.


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

Please see above posts.


HollyK said:


> What did you use for the cloth. Or did you seam monks cloth together?


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

WOW!!


----------



## jinxy (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi,
I love the bedspread. That must have taken many hours of work (and pleasure). When I was 7 my SIL taught me to do Swedish weaving on huck toweling. I have taught three of my grand-daughters in the past few years and they love it. I can't find the 18" toweling in anything but white anymore. Do you know of a place to order colored toweling? I used to be able to get it in red, green and turquoise. Thanks for sharing your project.


----------



## baskets69 (Mar 4, 2013)

Oh my! That is gorgeous!


----------



## berniceont (Oct 17, 2012)

What a lovely work of art. I have been knitting and Swedish Weaving for years and love both crafts. I have most of Christine's patterns and books. FYI she is the only Canadian SW designer in Canada and sells across Canada and into the US. Her website is www.funandfastpatterns.ca if you are interested in having a look.


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Gorgeous. Work of art.


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

How beautiful! You must have worked very hard and long on this but you produced an heirloom.

I'd put a sign on the bed saying, Look but don't touch!


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

jinxy said:


> Hi,
> I love the bedspread. That must have taken many hours of work (and pleasure). When I was 7 my SIL taught me to do Swedish weaving on huck toweling. I have taught three of my grand-daughters in the past few years and they love it. I can't find the 18" toweling in anything but white anymore. Do you know of a place to order colored toweling? I used to be able to get it in red, green and turquoise. Thanks for sharing your project.


I haven't thought about hucking in years and here you mentioned it. I wonder how many others even know what it is. I remember doing it on hand towels.


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

Oh my goodness, this is beautiful. (And you have the patience of JOB.)


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

If I understand correctly, you had the chance to buy the plain bedspread at a very bargain price, washed it, and did the embroidery afterward?


----------



## Rainbow (May 14, 2011)

WOW What a work of art...... Stunning.....


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

OMGosh! That is awesome!!! Weaving? and you do it so well! I've never done any, but always admire those who do!!!!


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

Wow! Beutiful work!!


----------



## Sallyflymi (Mar 12, 2011)

Very well done. Love doing Swedish weaving.


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

Awesome! Beautifully done! Love it! Wow!


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

very nice work- nice colours


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

It's been years and years since I've made anything using Monk's Cloth. I'd love to make a bedspread; where did you find the pattern or did you just make it up as you went along?


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

OMG. Absolutely unique and beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

Mireillebc said:


> If I understand correctly, you had the chance to buy the plain bedspread at a very bargain price, washed it, and did the embroidery afterward?


Yes that is correct. The price for Monk's Cloth by the meter in Canada is quite high and only 60' wide that shrinks to 54'. This was a real prize to find it wider!


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

mkjfrj said:


> It's been years and years since I've made anything using Monk's Cloth. I'd love to make a bedspread; where did you find the pattern or did you just make it up as you went along?


It is a combo of two patterns. I could not remember the book but did a search at the library and found it again. It is called
Huck embroidery
Tokyo : Ondorisha Publishers


----------



## Di19 (Mar 2, 2013)

I had to look up what swedish weaving is...very nice...I love the colours


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Absolutely Beautiful


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Beautiful. I love to do swedish weaving.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Very nice what a beautiful piece. Great job.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

pamjlee said:


> I know this is not knitting or crochet but some others have shared so thought I would too. This has been a big project for me. Started in the fall before heading south for the winter then finished when I returned. Size is 92'x92' I plan to make pillows to go with it but getting back to knitting for a bit.
> 
> Three walls in the bedroom are blue and the curtains are green with white sheers. I had planned to use it only on the bottom of the bed but see that it is the same size as the white coverlet on the bed now. May decide to use it as such.


Its lovely....and the matching pillows would just make it that much better.


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

It is stunning, work of art


----------



## macnzacsmom (Apr 30, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## csbstar (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you for sharing!! Very intricate!! Pretty!


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your kind comments!


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Beautiful! Love your colors!


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

Lovely. Glad you sent in.


----------



## reader54 (Mar 1, 2013)

Beautiful. I have some books and some base material for Swedish weaving, but haven't started to learn it yet. Maybe your project will get me started on a placemat or something small. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

So, it begins with Monk Cloth and then the colorful weaving is added to the cloth. Lovely! Very lovely!

Here's a video link showing the technique. I suppose, with a bizillion years of practice, and the patience of a Saint... well, it would take me forever!!






THANK YOU FOR SHARING YOUR BEAUTIFUL WORK!!!


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

E Christina Dabis said:


> So, it begins with Monk Cloth and then the colorful weaving is added to the cloth. Lovely! Very lovely!
> 
> Here's a video link showing the technique. I suppose, with a bizillion years of practice, and the patience of a Saint... well, it would take me forever!!
> 
> ...


Really it is not all that hard and very relaxing!


----------



## Swtthng (Mar 3, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Amazing work !


----------



## klnadal (Mar 25, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful!
Where did you find Huck cloth so wide? if you joined pieces, how did you do it so seamlessly?


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

I had forgotten how really beautiful your finished blanket is...the colors and pattern are perfect. A wonderful job.

I'm working on another Swedish weaving baby blanket...just one more pattern repeat and will be finished except for the edges. I'm not very happy with the results on this one because I used three different brands of yarn and even though they are supposed to be 4 ply, each strand is different...not the same thickness in the 4 ply...resulting in a "not so pretty blanket." When finished I will post a photo.


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

You've done a beautiful job!


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

klnadal said:


> Absolutely beautiful!
> Where did you find Huck cloth so wide? if you joined pieces, how did you do it so seamlessly?


I bought it as a finished blanket! Lucky lucky lucky!


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

Your work is so beautiful and has inspired me to revisit this craft. I watched the videos (3) and they brought back fond memories of when I learned to do this.

Do you have any tips on how to tie off the beginning and ends of each line? Any suggestions how to handle making the cloth wider?

Thanks for sharing the pic. It's truly lovely.


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

Susan from NJ said:


> Your work is so beautiful and has inspired me to revisit this craft. I watched the videos (3) and they brought back fond memories of when I learned to do this.
> 
> Do you have any tips on how to tie off the beginning and ends of each line? Any suggestions how to handle making the cloth wider?
> 
> Thanks for sharing the pic. It's truly lovely.


Thank you for your kind words! 
I thought the wider cloth would be really difficult but I just treated as I would the narrow. I always run my pattern right to the edge. If I have a nice salvage I just look the yarn over a couple of threads on the float and weave back into the blanket for a couple of floats and then bring it to the back and cut. If the salvage is bad then I weave them into the back and zig zag the salvage over. This blanket was finished so I just weave the yarn into the hem, pulled it through at the seam on the back and cut it.


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

pamjlee said:


> Thank you for your kind words!
> I thought the wider cloth would be really difficult but I just treated as I would the narrow. I always run my pattern right to the edge. If I have a nice salvage I just look the yarn over a couple of threads on the float and weave back into the blanket for a couple of floats and then bring it to the back and cut. If the salvage is bad then I weave them into the back and zig zag the salvage over. This blanket was finished so I just weave the yarn into the hem, pulled it through at the seam on the back and cut it.


Thank you for that description. Any chance of taking a close up of where you ended off the strands? What do they say? A picture is worth 1000 words?


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

Susan from NJ said:


> Thank you for that description. Any chance of taking a close up of where you ended off the strands? What do they say? A picture is worth 1000 words?


I am still in Florida and the big blanket is on the bed at home. I have attached a clip of the edging of the blanket I have with me. I am not sure it will help you much.


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

Susan from NJ said:


> Thank you for that description. Any chance of taking a close up of where you ended off the strands? What do they say? A picture is worth 1000 words?


This is a pic of the whole blanket which I should have sent along


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

pamjlee said:


> I am still in Florida and the big blanket is on the bed at home. I have attached a clip of the edging of the blanket I have with me. I am not sure it will help you much.


That's great! Now I can understand what you did. Your explanation was good but there is nothing like seeing it and then re-reading the words.

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

Susan from NJ said:


> That's great! Now I can understand what you did. Your explanation was good but there is nothing like seeing it and then re-reading the words.
> 
> Thanks again for your help.


 Yes, rather hard to describe for sure. I am glad the pic helps. Good luck and looking forward to seeing your finished work!


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

pamjlee said:


> Yes, rather hard to describe for sure. I am glad the pic helps. Good luck and looking forward to seeing your finished work!


It's on my todo list but there is so much ahead of it I don't know when I'll get to it. But, I am glad that you reminded me of the craft. Now I have to at least hunt down the materials and a pattern. That way, when I'm ready, I'll be all set.

Thanks again for your guidance.


----------



## klnadal (Mar 25, 2014)

:thumbupk, great find! How 'bout any other input on how to get this quality look for such a large piece?:?:


----------



## Zraza (Sep 25, 2011)

pamjlee said:


> I know this is not knitting or crochet but some others have shared so thought I would too. This has been a big project for me. Started in the fall before heading south for the winter then finished when I returned. Size is 92'x92' I plan to make pillows to go with it but getting back to knitting for a bit.
> 
> Three walls in the bedroom are blue and the curtains are green with white sheers. I had planned to use it only on the bottom of the bed but see that it is the same size as the white coverlet on the bed now. May decide to use it as such.


Isn't this called Huck Weaving. Beautiful. Where did you get all the materials from. My daughter had made an apron a long time ago. I don't know if she still has it or not.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

lovely


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

I am from Canada and the cost of Monk's Cloth is terrible there. This was a pre made blanket. If I buy it buy the yard I wait until I get to Arizona and purchase it at Yarn Cents. They have a wide variety of colours. This winter we have been in Florida instead. Only Joann's has it and just the neutral and plain so I haven't bought any. Yarn Cents does sell on line as their actual store is only open in the winter months at the local flea market. If you would like to check them out or email them their web site is:
http://yarncents.com/

A very nice couple.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

I love you swedish weave.. I've never seen monks cloth in those colors. Where I get mine they have white off white and sometimes blue. I do love your design too. 

I must have missed this post the first time... I m just going thru different parts of this site hubby has basketball tourny on... gets old after the first 16 games. 

Beautiful work!!!


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Stunning!

Glad to see SW here! Finally.

People don't realize what an easy technique. 

Lots of different patterns - and, it's fun to design your own patterns.

The same patterns can be used with perle cotton/floss on smaller fabric, like Aida.

Monk's cloth has lots of colors, too.

My friend is SandrasStitches - she has been a designer for about 20 years.

I am very happy to see your gorgeous afghan/bedcover. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

What pamjlee worked on is called Monk's cloth - 7 sts to an inch - and it's 100% - so must be prewashed in order to shrink the fabric BEFORE stitching. (the edges must be zigzagged by machine or the fraying will be beyond repair) The shrinkage is 15%-20%.

My first SW afghan was not as large but the pattern was very intense - and it took me between 4-5 years to finish! LOL

The usual afghan is 2.5 yards of fabric ... not sure the size that pamjlee worked on - she wrote 92' x 92' - which in the USA would be 92 feet x 92 feet.

Monk's cloth can be cut to make table cloths, place mats, ruanas, ponchos.

I use a flat bodkin. Some like using a flat bent bodkin, or a yarn needle which can be straight or bent.

The design does NOT go through to the back. The yarn goes through floats of the cloth.



Thatbella said:


> This is an impressive piece of work.
> 
> This type of work may be an outlet for someone who may not have the ability to knit as much as they used to - due to problems with their hands.
> 
> The colours go very well together. This would look good as a wall hanging as well, a definite feature.


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

Marny CA said:


> What pamjlee worked on is called Monk's cloth - 7 sts to an inch - and it's 100% - so must be prewashed in order to shrink the fabric BEFORE stitching. (the edges must be zigzagged by machine or the fraying will be beyond repair) The shrinkage is 15%-20%.
> 
> My first SW afghan was not as large but the pattern was very intense - and it took me between 4-5 years to finish! LOL
> 
> ...


My typo. It was 92 inches by 92 inches. I found a blanket that was all finished on the edges. It did not even shrink when washed! Bonus! I think the company that made it has gone out of business.


----------



## Nittinnut (Jan 10, 2014)

That is truly a masterpiece. I'm taking a weaving class in August but will never live long enough to weave something so marvelous.


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

Nittinnut said:


> That is truly a masterpiece. I'm taking a weaving class in August but will never live long enough to weave something so marvelous.


Thank you but I do not get that much credit. When you do Swedish weaving you BUY the fabric then use yarn to weave in the pattern. Nothing like a actually weaving a blanket. I would like to try weaving some time but I don't think my back would like leaning over a loom.


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

I love it! I would love to make one.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Amazingly beautiful!


----------



## roseknit1 (Jun 1, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Wow!! It's truly stunning!


----------



## Carla584167 (Dec 15, 2014)

I was going through old post and for some reason I missed this one. I am truly envious of your talent. Your blanket is jaw dropping gorgeous. I am very impressed with your accomplishment.


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

Well thank you so much!


----------



## Carla584167 (Dec 15, 2014)

Just telling the obvious truth. That quilt is stunning. Hope your weekend has gone well.


----------



## ginamarie (Apr 10, 2018)

This is beautiful!!!! What is the name of the pattern??


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Look up Sandra's Stitches ... she does gorgeous patterns and sells through Monk's Cloth & More.


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

I always wanted to learn to do one of these. Horus is so beautiful. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very beautiful


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very beautiful


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

Wow what a masterpiece


----------



## cjanderson (Aug 26, 2018)

Could you please send the pattern. [email protected] Love this!!!


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

cjanderson said:


> Could you please send the pattern. [email protected] Love this!!!


This was just two border stitches out of a book called or by I believe, Haruni. I just borrowed it from the library. You could try a library search


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Believe it or not, SW on Monk's cloth is easy to do. For me, the worse part is the preparation of the fabric. All edges must be zigzagged or straight stitched by machine BEFORE washing. Then the fabric must be prewashed and dried until only damp - and then line dried - it *will* shrink up to 20% - so usually 2.5 yards of fabric are needed for a full afghan.

Then you have to decide whether to hem all around or fringe.

My suggestion is to purchase SandrasStitches book for beginners. Her work can be seen online on Pinterest. 

I believe there is still an online Swedish Weaving group. There are also SW conventions once a year in different areas of the USA. The online group would know.

MonksClothAndMore is a vendor - as is Nettie's Needlework.

I'm a bit rusty on the latest ... 

NEVER wash Monk's cloth before stitching around about 1" from the edge. Think of whether you want fringe and then make the machine stitching that many inches from the edge.

My suggestion is to make something small - like place mat. If you don't like the technique and/or process you won't have wasted too much time and $.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Beautiful. Monk's cloth is the vehicle for worsted yarn - acrylic is the preferred. Mc shrinks a lot so should definitely be prewashed and dryed before weaving. Also, before washing, must be edged to prevent fraying. 

The actual weaving is easy - and the individual can make their own designs, too. Consistency is also important - tension and starting in the middle and working with only half the length of yarn to the right - and then the other half of the length of yarn is worked to the left. Starting at the edge and working in only one direction can cause the fabric to pull diagonally. Yarn has to be measured depending on the pattern so that one cut strand is sufficient to do an entire row. The needle/bodkin does NOT go through to the back of the fabric. 

I guess I'm not explaining well enough. 

A very elaborate design will require more yarn per row. So each row's length of yarn will have to be measured, cut, folded in half to get center, and then the center float is the starting point - insert needle/bodkin into the center float to the half of yarn, drop the other half and begin stitch pattern from center to edge. It doesn't matter whether you go to the left first or to the right. Both halves will be done -- if you run out of yarn on the half - the other half will also not be sufficient to finish the row. 

Do NOT just pull the yarn out to frog! The frogging becomes like unknitting or by pulling out a few stitches at a time - depending on the pattern used. Yes, the length of cut yarn can be reused if the length goes across with extra length for fringe - by saving for in a zip bag with the inches clearly labeled.

Anyway ... the design used on your afghan is gorgeous - and so are your colors!

How did you finish the edges on all sides? Did you machine stitch all around the edges when finished so the yarns don't come out during washing/drying?

My best friend was a Swedish Weaving designer - so I'm trying to give a bit of her knowledge.

VERY happy to see your post and beautiful finished afghan. Thank you for sharing. I have mentioned SW here ...


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

pamjlee said:


> My typo. It was 92 inches by 92 inches. I found a blanket that was all finished on the edges. It did not even shrink when washed! Bonus! I think the company that made it has gone out of business.


The blanket you found had to have been prewashed. Monk's cloth is 100% cotton and shrinks about 20%, which is why it must be prewashed before weaving.

Anyone wishing to try the technique can purchase a piece of Aida cloth - and use embroidery floss or perle cotton with a blunt needle - the designs depend on how intricate - but can be the same as when used on Monk's cloth - just a difference in the stitch count and whether worsted yarn and floss.

Huck embroidery can also be done on huck cloth.

I prefer not back stitching to end each row edge, no matter which type of fabric/yarn/floss is used.

Going back through this thread I realize how many times I responded. I forgot - and thought I found a new post. LOL

Under the guidance of my friend, my first afghan was started by her and then she mailed it to me - and I did the design. I became the brunt of jokes during the SW conventions because my afghan took so long for me to do - and I took it to a couple of conventions and to SW meetings. It was Sandra's first design and very intense - every float was used, except for a small couples of inches that showed only the BLACK Monk's cloth. Nothing like black for a first project! LOL

I'll try to post a photo here of my first attempt that took me on/off almost 5 years to complete! Let's see if I remember how to post a photo:


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

Marny CA said:


> The blanket you found had to have been prewashed. Monk's cloth is 100% cotton and shrinks about 20%, which is why it must be prewashed before weaving.
> 
> Anyone wishing to try the technique can purchase a piece of Aida cloth - and use embroidery floss or perle cotton with a blunt needle - the designs depend on how intricate - but can be the same as when used on Monk's cloth - just a difference in the stitch count and whether worsted yarn and floss.
> 
> ...


I can see why it took so long! Looks lovely! My piece was done in a queen size blanket I found at a store in Ontario Canada. All the edges were finished already. I just washed it and it did not shrink so stayed nice and wide !


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

If the edges were finished, it must have been prewashed. Lucky you!

I love doing the actual weaving but do not like the necessary things beforehand ... and the finishing is also not to my liking. 

My best friend was SandrasStitches - a genius with designs and colors. Although she died in May 2020 her patterns seem to be available still. 

I cannot believe she's gone - everywhere in my home has her gifts to me - day and night she is here with me.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Fabulous piece of work.. extremely well done. :sm02:


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

Marny CA said:


> If the edges were finished, it must have been prewashed. Lucky you!
> 
> I love doing the actual weaving but do not like the necessary things beforehand ... and the finishing is also not to my liking.
> 
> ...


I did not know she had passed. Very sorry. It is hard to loose a close friend.


----------

